# Headaches? Neck pain? Sore throat? Saw my doc.



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

On Friday, I saw my primary doctor, and I need to find a new doctor because I'm not being listened to.

She talked with the endro, who had told me at the beginning of December that my symptoms could not be caused by my Hashimoto's because it wasn't severe, and she wanted me to see a holistic psychiatrist. My primary would seem to agree.

An aside: I saw an orthopedist, who diagnosed me with scoliosis and neck arthritis and possibly carpal tunnel. My neck really hurts and is causing me headaches which wake me up at night because I'm in pain. My migraine medication takes care of it, but I had been without migraines from 1990 until 2009. I don't like being in pain.

When I tole my primary that I'd been diagnosed with arthritis, she told me: All of "us" have arthritis.

That so wasn't helpful.

On the thyroid issue, when I told her I wasn't seeing the endo but instead I was seeing an integrative physician because the endo had recommended a holistic psychiatrist who didn't even take insurance. that wasn't true, by the way. The reason I'm not seeing the endo is because I felt dismissed.

This is so frustrating for me. I acknowledge that my life has stress in it, but I also acknowledge that I am seeing a therapist, sometimes twice a week, and I do yoga and I walk. In addition, I have had antidepressants in the past, and I'm not opposed to seeing a psychiatrist. I've seen them in the past, but right now- and I couldn't seem to get the endo to understand this - I'm sick.

When I've been depressed in the past, I didn't have the headaches. I didn't have neck pain and hip pain that woke me in the middle of the night. I didn't have a sore throat. It didn't hurt to touch my adam's apple (I'm assuming that's my thyroid.) And I didn't have a low body temperature (95 to 97.7 day in, day out).

I didn't have a Vitamin D deficiency, and my cholesterol wasn't high. 
(By the way, I rarely eat animal fat, never eat red meat, and I exercise. I shouldn't have high cholesterol. My triglycerides are low. And my primary told me that I shouldn't be getting my cholesterol checked that often as it wasn't a good use of resources.)

Last time I was depressed, I did have an elevated TSH by today's standards, as it's never been under 4.1 since I first had it tested 7 years ago.

I have the integrative physician who I see for follow-up on Feb. 6. If I'm feeling as punky then as I am now, I will request Armour. And I have the orthopedist. These two listen. And although the integrative physician asked if my therapist had recommended anti-depressants, he didn't tell me he wouldn't treat me unless I coordinated my care with a psychiatrist as the endo did.

I have to wonder if doctors understand and appreciate the impact they have on patients when they don't listen. I wonder if they realize how they're contributing to patient feeling pretty awful, when they dismiss symptoms.

These are my levels from January 6 that indicate I do not have severe hypothyroidism and therefore my thyroid issue is not causing my symptoms:

Vitamin D: D2 <5 (no range given) 
D3 11 ng/ml (range <20 ng/ml Insufficiency)
Cholesterol
LDL - Cholesterol Direct: 160 (Desirable: <130)
HDL - 65 (Desirable >40)
VLDL - 15 (Desirable <30)
SUM Total Cholesterol: 240 (Desirable <200)

Free T3 3.3pg/ml (Range 2.2 - 4.0)
Testosterone 0.1 (Range 0.2 - 0.8)
FT4 1.1ng/dl (Range 0.8-1.5)
TSH 5.630uLu/ml (Range 0.358 - 3.740)

I start worrying that I have thyroid cancer because of the intermittent sore throat and difficulty swallowing. When I had the antibody tests done in November, they were elevated, but I don't know if elevated antibodies can indicate cancer.

And by the way, I am not on thyroid medication except for a supplement: GTA. I am supplementing, on my own, Vitamin D.

I'm kind of just venting here, but also asking if the issue with antibodies could indicate cancer.

Part of me just wants to say, "F**k it, they're the doctors. If they say I'm healthy, then I guess I'm healthy even though I feel like c**p."

I'm sorry. I didn't sleep well again last night, and it's hard to get the gumption to fight once again, when I'm so fatigued. By this afternoon, no doubt, I'll feel a smidge better and be able to persevere once again, but for now... Not happening.

Thanks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The difficulty swallowing may/should prompt the doc to do an ultrasound, which would look at size of your thyroid as well as any nodules that may be present. If no nodules, then you can be "pretty certain" there's no cancer, but if there are nodules, that doesn't always mean cancer (in fact, nodules usually are not cancer).

As for asking for Armour, I think you are justified in asking for a T4 (or T3, I suppose) med based on your somewhat elevated TSH. Any reason you wouldn't want to start with Synthroid or some other T4, rather than jumping straight to Armour? I'm not saying one is right or wrong...it just seems like most people start on a T4 drug, which works for most of us, but then the people who don't find success with the T4 will switch to a T3 such as Armour.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> On Friday, I saw my primary doctor, and I need to find a new doctor because I'm not being listened to.
> 
> She talked with the endro, who had told me at the beginning of December that my symptoms could not be caused by my Hashimoto's because it wasn't severe, and she wanted me to see a holistic psychiatrist. My primary would seem to agree.
> 
> ...


High TPO Ab and Thyroglobulin Ab are most certainly "suggestive" of cancer as well as other things.

May I suggest that you start using the cancer word and demand an ultra-sound?

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

Also, there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and immunoglobulins that can make your lab results look almost okay or even okay when meanwhile the patient is very ill.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Octavia & Andros,
Thank you both for responding. Octavia, the reason I will not request Synthyroid was that I'd been prescribed levothyroxine on Oct. 18 (TSH was 7.1) and went off it on Nov. 7 because I had such extensive and peculiar side effects, including feeling suicidal.
Andros, thank you for being so direct. When I asked the endo about the antibodies, she told me that they'd always be there; I also mentioned my concern about the antibodies to my primary.
Now, I have a problem because I'm not sure which doctor to go to. I am so uncomfortable with my primary and the endo that I am unlikely to return to either, but I don't know that the integrative doc is the best. You know what I'll do? I'll call his office in the morning and find out if he can get me tested for cancer. From what I understand, of all the cancers, thyroid cancer is one of the most treatable, so I won't panic yet.
Thank you both,
NM


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You could go to an ENT (Ear, Nose, Throat) doctor, also known as Otolaryngologist. My primary referred me to an ENT after seeing my ultrasound results. The ENT ordered a fine-needle aspiration biopsy. The ENT also performed my surgeries.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

My integrative doc is a board-certified otolaryngologist. Could be I'm in good hands.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, let's hope so! Fingers crossed...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> Hi Octavia & Andros,
> Thank you both for responding. Octavia, the reason I will not request Synthyroid was that I'd been prescribed levothyroxine on Oct. 18 (TSH was 7.1) and went off it on Nov. 7 because I had such extensive and peculiar side effects, including feeling suicidal.
> Andros, thank you for being so direct. When I asked the endo about the antibodies, she told me that they'd always be there; I also mentioned my concern about the antibodies to my primary.
> Now, I have a problem because I'm not sure which doctor to go to. I am so uncomfortable with my primary and the endo that I am unlikely to return to either, but I don't know that the integrative doc is the best. You know what I'll do? I'll call his office in the morning and find out if he can get me tested for cancer. From what I understand, of all the cancers, thyroid cancer is one of the most treatable, so I won't panic yet.
> ...


No, don't panic and remember, we "are" here for you!

Please read the enclosed link; your doctor does not know what she is talking about.

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well -- I think it's a wise choice to find a doctor that will listen to you. I don't expect to agree with my doctors on everything, but it's nice to have one who at least listens to concerns.

My newbie opinion: There is more than one thing going on here. Your TSH is on the hypo side of things. Who knows, perhaps introducing the levothyroxine was such a big shock for your body after years of being hypo. Perhaps they RX'd you too much at once (usually start around 50mcg). Any hormone change up or down isn't a fun ride -- I think docs miss that point and don't inform folks. (This took me a long time to finally understand.)

I also have a low Vitamin D level of 25 (32-100). My endo curiously mentioned when prescribing me a large dose of Vitamin D to catch up on things, that it might make me "feel better". Unfortunately the large dose (50K IU) was a little much and I've backed off to taking daily multivitamins and trying to eat more food with Vitamin D, get more sunshine (nearly impossible in the PNW in winter), etc.

Since you have antibodies, that does point to some possible sort of autoimmune attack on your thyroid. Between that possibility, the basement-low Vitamin D, and the hypothyroidism your body has plenty going on. I would venture to guess that any sick feelings, mood issues, and physical signs & symptoms are somehow tied into all of that.

Let us know how the new doc appointment goes and I'm sure he/she will have some good ideas for you!

hugs3


----------



## maybaby (Oct 26, 2011)

CorralesNM - I feel for you. I'm where you are with the Dr's. My TSH and antibodies are very similar to yours as well. And I don't sleep.

Keep your chin up, we are all here for you!


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm starting another thread because I have GREAT news.


----------

